# knitting pattern for a Women's Hooded Neckwarmer



## Janet2 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a picture of this but cant find a pattern.


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is one but it is $1.99 to download.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Through_the_WoodsHooded_Neck_Warmer_Cuffs__D10354220.html


----------



## mennan (Jan 29, 2011)

Check Ravelry. I made something like this as a Christmas gift for a friend with a wonderful, soft alpaca yarn (sportweight, I think). The yarn was from a former co-worker who had found it at the farmer's market. The hood/cowl took 2 of the 3 balls so I couldn't make myself one. Sniff. It was actually just a cylinder with a spiraling lace pattern--super simple: yarn over and knit 2 together every couple of rows, a stitch before the previous yarnover. Don't remember how many stitches I cast on but it was just snug enough to fit around the face, and long enough to snuggle around the neck and reach over the top of her head. As a matter of fact, I may have adapted it from a Panopticon pattern. Isn't it terrible to be old and not remember things? Also not to keep better records...


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't get your message. Is there a picture someplace? I don't know if you are after a scarf style that has a hood attached, or a wide neck warmer (cowl) that can be brought up from your neck over your head? I am into this project myself and have several patterns of both types.


----------



## Kerrie Anne Simpson (Jan 24, 2011)

Here are three free hooded cowl pattern:

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Knitting/Projects/Accessories/WR2008+Cowl+Hood+Warmer.htm

http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Fashion/Accessories/DIY-Style-Knitted-Hooded-Cowl.html

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/124/Issue124.php

Here is a free hooded scarf pattern:

http://jennylousdesigns.blogspot.com/2011/02/cable-trim-hoodie.html


----------



## Janet2 (Feb 9, 2011)

These are all very nice but the one I am looking for actually buttons in front with 2 buttons and is not as long coming down from the neck as those above. I guess you could call it a cowl as you can take the hat off and where just around neck.


----------



## Kerrie Anne Simpson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I guess all I can say is that you can go through the cowl and neck warmer patterns at www.knittingpatterncentral.com for many of the free patterns that are available. There is probably something, at least similar, to what you are looking for. I hope so.


----------



## Kerrie Anne Simpson (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay -- I think I may have found what you are looking for after all. It's a Knit Pick's Pattern -- Buttoned front cowl with hood.
At least it's the closest I could find. Sometimes, when someone is looking for something in particular, I seem to take it as a challenge. But, I think someone already posted this link for you above. Anyway, for what it's worth, here is the link and the picture.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Through_the_WoodsHooded_Neck_Warmer_Cuffs__D10354220.html


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Kerrie Anne: Good for you--great job!!!! I love it--As soon as I finish this I am going to go to Knit Picks and purchase same. Give me a job for this summer and a start on Christmas gifts. I have been into this idea. i purchased two patterns off Ravelry, got another from Lion Brand, Berroco, two free from Ravelry,an old Vogue book--etc. etc. I have nine all together and I like the one you found the best---So now I will have ten. So glad you like a challenge.


----------



## Janet2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Patp said:


> I don't get your message. Is there a picture someplace? I don't know if you are after a scarf style that has a hood attached, or a wide neck warmer (cowl) that can be brought up from your neck over your head? I am into this project myself and have several patterns of both types.


Someone did post one like what I am looking for that I can get for $1.99 on my topics. I don't particularly care for the top. The one I have in mind actually buttons in the front, is like a cowl as the hood can be pulled down around the neck. I just like the button idea.


----------

